

Ask HN: Weird connections during OS X 10.9.2 upgrade – should I be worried? - p4checo
http://imgur.com/a/SEhCp

======
aroch
It's almost certainly Contacts / iCloud doing its accounts check or Safari
doing its preload for the default bookmarks/most recent pages.

~~~
p4checo
Yeah I also thought it should be something like Safari preloading pages.

Still, why must the page preload happen _during_ an update?

There's plenty of time for that after the update..

~~~
aroch
Because all the default services are preloaded during setup. iCloud and Safari
both have an update script in their package installers that 'prewarms' them
for your first setup.

~~~
p4checo
Ok, that makes sense. Thanks!

------
srgseg
I had about a dozen of these appear during upgrade as well - so it's not just
you.

